# Nissan Sports Email- R36 for 2013



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Nissan Sports email says R36 GTR due for launch in 2013!!


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Any specs on the R36 GTR?


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Email just says launch in 2013 in fact this is as much info as it has...

The countdown has begun. 2013 will see the launch of the new generation R36 GT-R. So here's the deal: you're the designer. You've got a blank canvas and an unlimited budget. Question is, what do you do with it?


----------



## Challenge (Apr 15, 2008)

Yeah, just got that earlier today as well. Doesn't seem that long ago when the R35's first arrived.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Hopefully they learn from their mistakes on the R35....all the power is useless when you´re not allowed to use it or even cant use it as it overheats when doing so:chuckle:


----------



## gcatz (Mar 6, 2005)

Yeah I saw that and though that it fits quite nicely as mine is for delivery in March and then just as the W runs it will be time for replacement, I can imagine the pressure on emissions etc on performance cars is going to get more and more crazy, From April we have the showroom tax, +£400 odd a year for road tax, can you just imagine what they'll charge us in 3 years time?.

Not sure what visually I'd change though


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

They're thinking about a new car already? What about fixing the one they just made? Doesn't that still havea lot of bugs needing flattened out ?


----------



## R0B (May 14, 2005)

Nissan, please bring back the straight 6 and a manual gearbox option.


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

Seems real quick to me, the R34 was out for 10 years before they made the R35 - whats the rush. It's not like the GTR is crap car.

That said I have just mailed my HPC to register my interest.

Kp


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

LiamGTR said:


> They're thinking about a new car already? What about fixing the one they just made? Doesn't that still havea lot of bugs needing flattened out ?


:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## 3rd Shift (Sep 11, 2009)

Not sure whats going on at Porsche as they keep launching homologation specials but the GT-Rs developement and gestation period is benchmarked and meant to mirror that of the Carrera. So a R36 out in 2013 makes sense. Now the confusion comes from the earlier reports that the R36 would maintain the hardlines of the R35 however recently it was reported that the r36 would be Hybrid?!?!?!?!?! Anyone able to confirm this?


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

3rd Shift said:


> Not sure whats going on at Porsche as they keep launching homologation specials but the GT-Rs developement and gestation period is benchmarked and meant to mirror that of the Carrera. So a R36 out in 2013 makes sense. Now the confusion comes from the earlier reports that the R36 would maintain the hardlines of the R35 however recently it was reported that the r36 would be Hybrid?!?!?!?!?! Anyone able to confirm this?


Isn´t the GTR a hybrid right now?? Some are more at the dealers for repairs then driven by the owners....ain´t that some sort of a hybrid:nervous:


----------



## R34Nismo (Oct 3, 2002)

i do believe I saw something indicating the new GTR R36 would be electric hybrid somewhere. Probably on here......


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

EvolutionVI said:


> Isn´t the GTR a hybrid right now?? Some are more at the dealers for repairs then driven by the owners....ain´t that some sort of a hybrid:nervous:


You sure your not a Porsche owner?

Kp


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

kpkpkp said:


> You sure your not a Porsche owner?
> 
> Kp


Mine now works......just one complete enginefailure...thats all....appart from the brakes that have fallen into pieces after a few thousend miles....3000 to be exact:chuckle:

But i know GTR owners which have their car since May last year....thats exactly 8 month now..... and the GTR has been for a gearboxchange 9 weeks at the dealer.......now 10 weeks as the engine is fallen appart......thats more time at the dealer then in the own garage....Nissan :chairshot


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

....and I know of many people that have had their cars for 8-10 months without any problems at all. Maybe its the way you drive! :chuckle:


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

waltong said:


> ....and I know of many people that have had their cars for 8-10 months without any problems at all. Maybe its the way you drive! :chuckle:


Maybe its just that we live in the wrong country...the country with no speedlimit....think about it....your cars get no real abuse from daily driving....ours do get it...and can´t stand it :nervous:


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

EvolutionVI said:


> Maybe its just that we live in the wrong country...the country with no speedlimit....think about it....your cars get no real abuse from daily driving....ours do get it...and can´t stand it :nervous:


Very true. Mind you, a 5 hour trip on the M25 motorway from Heathrow to Dartford tunnel (40 miles) last week probably didn't do it much good either! I think we should swap motorways every once in a while!


----------



## apj30 (Jun 26, 2009)

Mine is in Germany and regularly gets pushed up to 140mph (snow tyre limit) and so far so good.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

apj30 said:


> Mine is in Germany and regularly gets pushed up to 140mph (snow tyre limit) and so far so good.


if have one of the first lets say 300 european cars,i would be carefull..these cars dont like full throttle....there is so many broken now....i would not wonder if its allready over 10%....maybe more....seems like only the first cars have these sort of failure....but from good known sources i know that Nissan is thinking even cars with chassisnumbers to 00600 could be affected...all cars affected have been build in dec/january one year ago....

but now,back to topic.....:chuckle:


----------



## apj30 (Jun 26, 2009)

Trading it in March anyway for a spanking new 2010 model 

Regarding the R36 it's all just rumours at this stage but am looking forward to seeing where they take the car next.


----------



## Sosso (Sep 8, 2003)

I did a google search for R36GTR and ended up on this thread. It's just made me so pleased that I've stayed faithfull to my reliable 700bhp R34GTR. Takes full throttle any time I like without a grumble and if driven at legal road speeds still delivers 22mpg! That's efficient carbon recycling by any standards!!


----------



## R35Bren (Apr 4, 2008)

My guess:

1. VR38DETT engine but with KERS
2. 530bhp with 70+bhp power reserve from electric motors and better economy
3. Decent tranny cooler with strengthening to the 2011 box
4. Revised gearbox software and maybe a longer 1st and 2nd reaching 60mph in ~2.5sec with KERS launch and 210mph top speed
5. Slotted (or similar) discs instead of drilled
6. Will weigh less which the media will shout about with all the added electrics
7. £78-£85k depending on trim
8. Same silly tyre prices and they'll probably offer servicing packages to keep people more faithful to dealerships
9. More aggressive exhaust note from stock but still not enough for most of us on here

Oh . . and if the Green Hell is still available then maybe a couple of seconds quicker than the 918 spyder. . . Natürlich!


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

This news is out of date. Mizuno-san said the R36 would not be out until 2015 at the Nurburgring DBA preview last October.

I would say it's 100% certain it will be a hybrid. Nissan are very much setting their stall out as an electric vehicle producer, but obviously the next GT-R will not be all electric.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

David.Yu said:


> This news is out of date.


You're right there! It's a 12 month old thread, that's why


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

any more updates on the R36 release date?


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

2015. lots of rumors of r36. nothing solid yet.

if the gtr is made in Japan still it will cost 115k us $ about there.


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

mindlessoath said:


> if the gtr is made in Japan still it will cost 115k us $ about there.


Cheap as!


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

so still no official release date then.

will be intresting to see what changes are made to the new model


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

If its due US release 2013, they will be doing final sign off testing in Nevada within the next 3 months so look out for pictures of the car in autocar ect.


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

r35 will have 5 more years in production.
*Breaking News: GT-R Development Team to Compete in 24 Hours Nurburgring Race( Future Model Implications!)* - NAGTROC - The Nissan GT-R Owners Club


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Makes a lot of sense enhancing the existing R35 platform, why fix something that isn't broke with an R36 opcorn:


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Lovely rear wing


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

Anders_R35 said:


> Makes a lot of sense enhancing the existing R35 platform, why fix something that isn't broke with an R36 opcorn:


it may not be broken but its heavy.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

mindlessoath said:


> it may not be broken but its heavy.


Let's not start a debate on weight I saw the thread on NAGTROC, lol


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Will be interesting to see how the car goes and lasts, when is the race?


----------



## manjit (Dec 17, 2009)

vxrcymru said:


> Will be interesting to see how the car goes and lasts, when is the race?


17th-20th May I belive


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

i kind of think its bogus that they are trying to save costs by not fixing the trans and not putting better forged rods in the engine.

also hoping it does better in this next race. the schultz gtr didn't fair to well in that if the vw's didn't have issues they would have beat it in the last 24h race.


----------

